# VBA to pull emails from outlook



## vaibhav tandon (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi all,
Need help on macro to pull information from outlook.
I have gone through the previous threads but not able to customize the solution to suit my need. I have taken the code / file from following link "https://www.vishalon.net/blog/expor...-meta-data-into-excel/comment-page-3#comments" and it works fine but I need to hardcode certain folders/subfolders to remove human interference and get the data in excel.
For example I have shared email boxes and it has Inbox as a folder and WIP, closed, issue etc as subfolders. I want to hardcode these folder names so that I get all the emails from all these sub folders either in the same excel file or in different excel file.
Could somebody help me with this?


**Code:**


Option Explicit
' Got this code from http://superuser.com/questions/8162...ile-name-email-metadata-from-outlook-to-excel
Sub GetMailInfo()


Dim results() As String


  ' get contacts
  results = ExportEmails(True)


  ' paste onto worksheet
  Range(Cells(1, 1), Cells(UBound(results), UBound(results, 2))).Value = results


    MsgBox "Completed"
End Sub


Function ExportEmails(Optional headerRow As Boolean = False) As String()


Dim objOutlook As Object ' Outlook.Application
Dim objNamespace As Object ' Outlook.Namespace
Dim strFolderName As Object
Dim objMailbox As Object
Dim objFolder As Object
Dim mailFolderItems As Object ' Outlook.items
Dim folderItem As Object
Dim msg As Object ' Outlook.MailItem
Dim tempString() As String
Dim i As Long
Dim numRows As Long
Dim startRow As Long
Dim jAttach As Long ' counter for attachments
Dim debugMsg As Integer


' select output results worksheet and clear previous results
Sheets("Outlook Results").Select
Sheets("Outlook Results").Cells.ClearContents
Range("A1").Select


Set objOutlook = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
'MsgBox objOutlook, vbOKOnly 'for debugging
Set objNamespace = objOutlook.GetNamespace("MAPI")
'MsgBox objNamespace, vbOKOnly 'for debugging
'Set objInbox = objNamespace.GetDefaultFolder(olFolderInbox)
'MsgBox objInbox, vbOKOnly 'for debugging
Set strFolderName = objNamespace.PickFolder
Set mailFolderItems = strFolderName.Items


  ' if calling procedure wants header row
  If headerRow Then
    startRow = 1
  Else
    startRow = 0
  End If


  numRows = mailFolderItems.Count


  ' resize array
  ReDim tempString(1 To (numRows + startRow), 1 To 100)


  ' loop through folder items
  For i = 1 To numRows
    Set folderItem = mailFolderItems.Item(i)


    If IsMail(folderItem) Then
      Set msg = folderItem
    End If


    With msg
      tempString(i + startRow, 1) = .BCC
      tempString(i + startRow, 2) = .BillingInformation
      'tempString(i + startRow, 3) = Left$(.Body, 900)  ' throws error without limit
      tempString(i + startRow, 4) = .BodyFormat
      tempString(i + startRow, 5) = .Categories
      tempString(i + startRow, 6) = .cc
      tempString(i + startRow, 7) = .Companies
      tempString(i + startRow, 8) = .CreationTime
      tempString(i + startRow, 9) = .DeferredDeliveryTime
      tempString(i + startRow, 10) = .DeleteAfterSubmit
      tempString(i + startRow, 11) = .ExpiryTime
      tempString(i + startRow, 12) = .FlagDueBy
      tempString(i + startRow, 13) = .FlagIcon
      tempString(i + startRow, 14) = .FlagRequest
      tempString(i + startRow, 15) = .FlagStatus
      tempString(i + startRow, 16) = .Importance
      tempString(i + startRow, 17) = .LastModificationTime
      tempString(i + startRow, 18) = .Mileage
      tempString(i + startRow, 19) = .OriginatorDeliveryReportRequested
      tempString(i + startRow, 20) = .Permission
      tempString(i + startRow, 21) = .ReadReceiptRequested
      tempString(i + startRow, 22) = .ReceivedByName
      tempString(i + startRow, 23) = .ReceivedOnBehalfOfName
      tempString(i + startRow, 24) = .ReceivedTime
      tempString(i + startRow, 25) = .RecipientReassignmentProhibited
      tempString(i + startRow, 26) = .ReminderSet
      tempString(i + startRow, 27) = .ReminderTime
      tempString(i + startRow, 28) = .ReplyRecipientNames
      tempString(i + startRow, 29) = .SenderEmailAddress
      tempString(i + startRow, 30) = .SenderEmailType
      tempString(i + startRow, 31) = .SenderName
      tempString(i + startRow, 32) = .Sensitivity
      tempString(i + startRow, 33) = .SentOn
      tempString(i + startRow, 34) = .Size
      tempString(i + startRow, 35) = .Subject
      tempString(i + startRow, 36) = .To
      tempString(i + startRow, 37) = .VotingOptions
      tempString(i + startRow, 38) = .VotingResponse
      tempString(i + startRow, 39) = .Attachments.Count


    End With


    ' adding file attachment names where they exist - added by JP
    If msg.Attachments.Count > 0 Then


        For jAttach = 1 To msg.Attachments.Count
            tempString(i + startRow, 39 + jAttach) = msg.Attachments.Item(jAttach).DisplayName
        Next jAttach


    End If


  Next i


  ' first row of array should be header values
  If headerRow Then


    tempString(1, 1) = "BCC"
    tempString(1, 2) = "BillingInformation"
    tempString(1, 3) = "Body"
    tempString(1, 4) = "BodyFormat"
    tempString(1, 5) = "Categories"
    tempString(1, 6) = "cc"
    tempString(1, 7) = "Companies"
    tempString(1, 8) = "CreationTime"
    tempString(1, 9) = "DeferredDeliveryTime"
    tempString(1, 10) = "DeleteAfterSubmit"
    tempString(1, 11) = "ExpiryTime"
    tempString(1, 12) = "FlagDueBy"
    tempString(1, 13) = "FlagIcon"
    tempString(1, 14) = "FlagRequest"
    tempString(1, 15) = "FlagStatus"
    tempString(1, 16) = "Importance"
    tempString(1, 17) = "LastModificationTime"
    tempString(1, 18) = "Mileage"
    tempString(1, 19) = "OriginatorDeliveryReportRequested"
    tempString(1, 20) = "Permission"
    tempString(1, 21) = "ReadReceiptRequested"
    tempString(1, 22) = "ReceivedByName"
    tempString(1, 23) = "ReceivedOnBehalfOfName"
    tempString(1, 24) = "ReceivedTime"
    tempString(1, 25) = "RecipientReassignmentProhibited"
    tempString(1, 26) = "ReminderSet"
    tempString(1, 27) = "ReminderTime"
    tempString(1, 28) = "ReplyRecipientNames"
    tempString(1, 29) = "SenderEmailAddress"
    tempString(1, 30) = "SenderEmailType"
    tempString(1, 31) = "SenderName"
    tempString(1, 32) = "Sensitivity"
    tempString(1, 33) = "SentOn"
    tempString(1, 34) = "size"
    tempString(1, 35) = "subject"
    tempString(1, 36) = "To"
    tempString(1, 37) = "VotingOptions"
    tempString(1, 38) = "VotingResponse"
    tempString(1, 39) = "Number of Attachments"
    tempString(1, 40) = "Attachment 1 Filename"
    tempString(1, 41) = "Attachment 2 Filename"
    tempString(1, 42) = "Attachment 3 Filename"
    tempString(1, 43) = "Attachment 4 Filename"
    tempString(1, 44) = "Attachment 5 Filename"
    tempString(1, 45) = "Attachment 6 Filename"
    tempString(1, 46) = "Attachment 7 Filename"
    tempString(1, 47) = "Attachment 8 Filename"
    tempString(1, 48) = "Attachment 9 Filename"
    tempString(1, 49) = "Attachment 10 Filename"
    tempString(1, 50) = "Attachment 11 Filename"
    tempString(1, 51) = "Attachment 12 Filename"
    tempString(1, 52) = "Attachment 13 Filename"
    tempString(1, 53) = "Attachment 14 Filename"
    tempString(1, 54) = "Attachment 15 Filename"
    tempString(1, 55) = "Attachment 16 Filename"
    tempString(1, 56) = "Attachment 17 Filename"
    tempString(1, 57) = "Attachment 18 Filename"
    tempString(1, 58) = "Attachment 19 Filename"
    tempString(1, 59) = "Attachment 20 Filename"
  End If


  ExportEmails = tempString


  ' apply pane freeze and filtering


    Range("A2").Select
    ActiveWindow.FreezePanes = True
    Rows("1:1").Select
    'Selection.AutoFilter


End Function


Function IsMail(itm As Object) As Boolean
  IsMail = (TypeName(itm) = "MailItem")
End Function


----------



## Macropod (Mar 3, 2019)

Cross-posted at: https://chandoo.org/forum/threads/vba-to-pull-emails-from-outlook.41080/
Please read Mr Excel's policy on Cross-Posting in rule 13: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/99490-forum-rules.html 

Also, when posting code, please use the code tags, indicated by the # button on the posting menu. Without them, your code loses much of whatever structure it had.


----------

